# Druckerprobleme ...



## Juleli (5. Apr. 2008)

Und dann starte ich gleich mal mein zweites Problem.
Ich möchte gerne unseren Uralt-Drucker an den Laptop anschließen. Problem ist nur, dass dieser Uralt-Drucker ein HP Deskjet 520 ist und das dazugehörige Kabel eine Endung hat, die so garnicht an den Laptop passt (Parallel-Port oder so ähnlich?).
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich dann zu Testzwecken ein Kabel gekauft, welches ich auf der einen Seite in den Drucker flansche und auf der anderen Seite in einen der USB-Anschlüsse. Hat auch soweit ganz gut geklappt, dass das Notebook erkannt hat, dass da ein weiteres Gerät ist. Welches aber war für das Notebook erstmal nicht erkennbar.
An der Stelle wollte ich dann in der Systemsteuerung einen Drucker hinzufügen, der hat mir aber nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben einen USB-Anschluss als Anschluss auszuwählen.
Das liegt ja jetzt nicht an dem Uralt-Drucker ansich, sondern daran, dass ich überhaupt nichts aussuchen kann in Richtung USB-Anschluss, wenn es um einen Drucker geht. Muss ich da erst was freischalten, damit ich einen USB-Drucker anschließen könnte?
Ich kann LPT1 bis 3 auswählen oder auch COM1 bis 4, aber eine USB-Möglichkeit gibt mir das Notebook einfach nicht vor. Was also tun?

Gruß Juleli

P.S.: Es handelt sich um ein Acer Travelmate aus der 8100-Serie mit Windows XP drauf. Falls das in irgendeiner Weise wichtig sein sollte.

Edit: Achso - das Kabel hab ich leider nicht mehr. Hatte es nach unzählen Versuchen wieder zurückgegeben, weil es einfach nicht geklappt hat mit dem anschließen. Die Frage mit dem "überhaupt einen Drucker über USB an den Laptop anschließen können" stellt sich allerdings trotzdem.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Netzwerk einrichten - Netgear und die erkennung des anderen Geräts*

Hallo,
versuch mal den Druckertreiber zu installieren (sollte XP aber von sich aus erkennen) und gib ihm mal den LPT1.


----------



## Juleli (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Also den gleichen Versuch starten nur mit LPT 1 ausgewählt, obwohl es über einen USB-Anschluss läuft?

Druckertreiber müsste ich aus dem Internet mir erst holen, da dem Drucker damals zwei Installationsdisketten lediglich beilagen (ist schließlich auch schon mehr als 12 Jahre her). Disketten nimmt das Notebook aber nicht mehr.

Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche machen nach einem Treiber im Internet und noch mal solch ein Kabel kaufen zum zweiten Testanlauf.

Edit: also wegwerfen möchte ich diese Rarität an Drucker eigentlich nicht, weil der länger als jeder andere Drucker durchgehalten hat und trotz seines gehobenen Alters die besten Ergebnisse erzielt - zwar nur in schwarz-weiß, aber dennoch ein echt verlässlicher Drucker. Damals gingen die Drucker noch nicht eine Woche nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit kaputt!


----------



## Joachim (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Hallo auch...

also ich versteh nicht ganz wozu du Treiber benötigst - Windowys (XP?) hat doch von Haus aus einen Standarttreiber für gängige Drucker und allerweltsaufgaben an Bord?!

Bei mir läuft ein uralter HP 895cxi und ein noch älterer HP Scanjet 4300c mit den Bordtreibern von Windows zu vollster Zufriedenheit.

Der Drucker kann Parallel (LPT1) oder per USB (so hab ichs) angeschlossen werden, hatte da noch nie Probleme mit. 

Ist das Umsetzerkabel (USB-LPT1) überhauptfür deinen Zweck geeignet?


----------



## Redlisch (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

War das ein normales Kabel, oder war da noch Elektronik dran ?

Man kann nicht eine USB Port (seriell) mit einem Centronics (parallel) Anschluss von einem Drucker verbinden ohne einen Umsetzer.

Axel


----------



## Juleli (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Eigentlich war das ein Kabel für einen Anschluss über einen Parallel-Port, das bei dem Drucker früher beilag. Das Kabel haben wir auch noch, passt aber nicht in den Laptop, weil der dafür nicht die Möglichkeit bietet.
Dann hatte ich mich beraten lassen und mir ein Kabel aufschwatzen lassen, welches auch super auf der einen Seite in den Drucker passte und auf der anderen Seite in das Notebook (USB). Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das Kabel dafür geeignet war. Es passte halt auf der einen Seite in den Drucker und auf der anderen Seite an einen USB-Anschluss. Welche Voraussetzungen muss das Kabel denn genau haben?
Und was ist eigentlich ein "Umsetzer"?

Also nach dem einstöpseln in den Laptop, hat der Laptop erkannt, dass ich ein Gerät angeschlossen habe, er konnte aber nicht erkennen, was für eines das war.
Daraufhin habe ich dann in der Systemsteuerung versucht einen "Drucker hinzu(zu)fügen", welches aber daran scheiterte, dass mir der Laptop nicht die Möglichkeit gab, einen Drucker hinzuzufügen, der über ein USB-Anschluss angeschlossen werden würde.
Ich weiß aber, dass Windows den HP Deskjet 520 kennen würde, weil wenn ich über LPT 1 gehe, ich diesen auch auswählen kann in den Listen "Hersteller" und "Drucker".
Auch wenn ich über LPT 1 dann versucht habe das abzuschleißen, hat es aber nicht funktioniert mit dem Drucker.

Es besteht einfach das Problem, dass - wenn ich einen Drucker hinzufügen möchte - ich keinen Drucker auswählen kann, der über einen USB-Anschluss an das Notebook angeschlossen ist. Wie aber schaffe ich es, dass mir das Notebook die Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich einen USB-Anschluss auswählen kann?
Das ist ja unabhängig von dem alten Drucker. Das Problem würde ja immer dann bestehen, wenn ich einen Drucker über USB anschließen möchte, das Notebook den Drucker nicht direkt erkennt und ich ihn erst hinzufügen müsste.

Ich glaube, ich werde doch mal mich auf den Weg machen und Drucker und Notebook mitnehmen und mich beraten lassen. Dann könnte man das gleich vor Ort austesten.


----------



## Joachim (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Malzeit! 

Was du brauchst ist (zB.) sowas:
[ASIN]B00007FV3T[/ASIN]
Aber sowas hast du vermutlich ja auch bekommen - nur wird Windows (XP?) von Haus aus keine Treiber zu dem Umsetzer an Bord haben und ohne den wird es vermutlich auch nichts werden.

Das Adapterkabel(Umsetzer) verbindet nicht einfach zwei verschiedene Steckersysteme sondern sorgt für den Datenaustausch von USB zu Parallel und umgekehrt. Das sind beides grundverschiedene Datentransportprotokolle, weshalb in dem Adapterkabel mit Sicherheit ein wenig Elektronik drin stecken wird, die quasi als Übersetzer zwischen den Protokollen dient ...

Hoffentlich war ich damit verständlich genug? 

Anderer Lösungsansatz:
- Von welchem Hersteller ist das von euch gekaufte Kabel und wie wird es benannt? (Dann kann ich ja mal nachschaun, was nötig ist usw. ...)


----------



## midnite (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*



			
				Juleli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie aber schaffe ich es, dass mir das Notebook die Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich einen USB-Anschluss auswählen kann?


hallo,
sollte gar nicht notwendig sein. Ich stand auch vor dem Problem Centronics -> Parallel -> USB.
habe eine Parallel -> USB adapter gekauft und xp erkennt ein Drucker an einem USB schnittstelle ohne probleme. So sollte es bei dir auch funzen.
ich schätze das der Adapter defekt ist (hatte ich auch schon, nagelneu und defekt).

weitere möglichkeiten gibt es z.B. >>>>>hier<<<<<
ein wenig nach unten scrollen


----------



## Juleli (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Puh - keine Ahnung mehr, was das für ein Kabel war (Name und Hersteller). Ich weiß nur, dass ich in dem Laden wahrscheinlich kein Kabel mehr kaufen werde, weil die doch beim zurückbringen ziemlich unfreundlich waren. Ab jetzt werde ich mein PC-Kram woanders kaufen!
Ich werde es einfach noch mal solch ein Kabel kaufen und testen, ob es so läuft. Vielleicht lag das ja wirklich nur an dem Kabel - wer weiß? Wenn nicht, klemme ich mir halt die Sachen untern Arm und frag die in dem Laden, was ich machen soll. Ich schätze, die kommen da etwas weiter mit, weil die auch wirklich vom Fach sind.
Bei mir hören die Kenntnisse über den PC da auf, wo er nicht das macht, was er eigentlich machen sollte.


----------



## Joachim (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Ja wenn man die Teile vor einem liegen hat kanns ja jeder ...  

 na denn mal auf und nimm deinen Drucker und PC gleich mit - dann sparst du dir nen Weg.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Es muss auf jedenfall noch eine Software dabei gewesen sein, welche aus dem USB-Port einen virtuellen LPT-Port macht. Bei den alten Treibern steht nämlich nur LPT-Port drin zum auswählen.

Axel


----------



## Juleli (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Druckerprobleme ...*

Sobald ich meine Abschlussprüfungen hinter mir habe (also in drei Wochen), werde ich den Versuch starten ... Aber trotzdem schon mal ein Dankeschön!  

Ich werde mir jetzt ne Jacke anziehen, meine Lernsachen mit nach draußen nehmen und mir die Sonnenstrahlen anschauen!


----------

